# Easterly trip



## elkhartjim (Jul 24, 2009)

Shadow... we're planning our next great adventure. We'll leave a few days after Labor day heading east. Will pick up the Natchez Trace in Jackson, MS up to Nashville. East to Asheville, then Mrytle Beach, Savannah, Jacksonville, Destin, Mobile, Natchez and up the Trace to Jackson. 

2000 plus or minus miles and 4-6 weeks.

If any of our RVUSA friends are along this route, lets try to get together.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 25, 2009)

RE: Easterly trip

Thanks for the invite Jim. Keep us posted as the time draws near. May be able to do part of the trip. Not sure if we could get somebody to feed the critters that long. Hope to be baling some hay around that time. Thats if we get some rain! We did get to go for a week and had a great time. Even missing our turn and having to drive thru the middle of Austin didn't damper our spirit!  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 25, 2009)

Re: Easterly trip

Butch, when you retire the cattle and haying has to retire also.  Got to do the retiring right.  Just get lowdown sorry :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Jul 25, 2009)

Re: Easterly trip

No cattle here Chelse. Except for the neighbors cows who keep getting in the pasture.  The hay meadow is our play money. We do square bales, so have to be around to load the trailers and put up. Just can't count on a buyer showing up. All you hear is we will be there. Works out though. Once I have to pick it up and stack it the cost goes up. Trying to work something out with the brother in law. The critters are Peacocks and ducks. And of course Shadow our Golden Retreiver. Who's travel days are behind him.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 25, 2009)

Re: Easterly trip

Well just goes to show how my eyes are getting.  Don't know how I got cattle out of critters :laugh:   Remember this when meeting me on the road   :laugh:  Guess I was just assuming that a Texan would have cattle


----------



## elkhartjim (Jul 26, 2009)

Re: Easterly trip

I square bale also Butch.  Only one cutting so far but might get another one in a week or two, then who knows.  I remember getting 4 cuttings easily some years but then again that was pre global warming days.  Wait...coastal bermuda loves hot weather.

No cows or horses either...just a dog and two whinning cats.

Check out the Texas Boomers, you and Shirley might enjoy getting to know some of those good folks.

http://www.texasboomers.net/


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 10, 2009)

Re: Easterly trip

bump


----------



## Domingo (Aug 16, 2009)

RE: Easterly trip

If you are close to Dallas, I would love to help in any way.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 16, 2009)

Re: Easterly trip

Domingo, surely you are not offering to help in a hay field   :laugh:   Oh, I forgot all the Texans have tractors with AC, CDs and air ride and will pick the bale up and load it on the truck :laugh: .   Some of the hottes work I have ever done here in alabama.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 16, 2009)

Re: Easterly trip

Chelse did you say you have some Hotties from Alabama that will haul hay?? :question:


----------



## Domingo (Aug 16, 2009)

RE: Easterly trip

Sure, love to help.not sure if I can make a daily comute to your place from Dallas. If you where closer sure why not. Now did somebody say something about hotties in the hay.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 16, 2009)

Re: Easterly trip

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  Finger missed the T domingo :laugh: but there was a lot of hotties just not the kind you were talking about "I HOPE"


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 17, 2009)

Re: Easterly trip

Ain't no hotties in my hay meadow!  And Chelse, we have a microwave in the cab so we don't have to stop for lunch.  Gotta get me one them in motion satellite receivers though. My helper really gets hot and tiried running along side the tractor keeping that dish aimed properly.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 17, 2009)

Re: Easterly trip

:laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## brodavid (Aug 17, 2009)

Re: Easterly trip

Jim, we live near Myrtle Beach, if you want to stop by, just give us a PM, glad to have you stop in and chat for awhile, we even allow 730 to stop and chat,JK 
was a nice visit


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Re: Easterly trip

Jim, what Dave is saying is that they will allow just about anyone to stop by. You know if they allow Rod,,,,well enough said on that :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:  :bleh: .


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Re: Easterly trip

hey now ,, i got both the chickens and the dog's ok to enter ,, so there  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## WandaLust (Aug 18, 2009)

RE: Easterly trip



> elkhartjim - 7/24/2009  2:16 PM
> 
> If any of our RVUSA friends are along this route, lets try to get together.



We'll be at Poole Knobs on Percy Priest Lake about 13 miles from Nashville for 2 weeks starting Sept 13th. It's a really nice COE CG right on the lake.


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 18, 2009)

Re: Easterly trip





> H2H1 - 8/17/2009 4:57 PM Jim, what Dave is saying is that they will allow just about anyone to stop by. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :bleh: :bleh: .



Wow. We've decided to change our plans and not go as far east as first scheduled. Sounds like a good decision on our part.


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Re: Easterly trip

OH NO came on down somewhere close and I will see if I can meet up with u


----------



## brodavid (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: Easterly trip

all of you are welcome to come by to visit, if you need our address just PM,
just bring food, icecream, drinks, money, JK   :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Re: Easterly trip

Wait Dave, you let Rod come for free    now you want us to bring food and money :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: JKU.  But,  I will be by your way next year when we head up the east coast to Viagra Falls,,, OOPS Niagara Falls :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

